# Removing lead from barrel.



## deller (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok,no such thing as a dumb question
I have a glock 23 and have fired cast lead bullets through it.
( these were professional loads loaded by Precision Delta which provides all of the ammo for the MS Law Enforcement Academy) I've spoken with the folks at Precision Delta and they tell me they have never received any reports of problems with Glocks after firing their ammo.
However, I keep hearing of issues with Glocks when cast bullets are used. Anyone have any experience with this issue?
Also, whats the best way/product to remove lead build up in the barrel.
Thanks for any information.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Nov 23, 2009)

First give the bore a good wet patching of Hoppes No.9 or Kroil (even better). Wait a few minutes. Then take a 40 cal. bore brush and wrap it in 0000 steel wool and have a go at it! It should all come out nice and shiny.


----------



## ScottD (Nov 23, 2009)

Go to Kroger and buy a pack of Chore-Boys Copper








Put a small square piece over a patch and scrub - works great - no damage to the bore. Cuts with scissors.

I don't think I would use Steel wool.

I used to work like heck to clean lead from barrels till i learned this trick.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 23, 2009)

If the leading is really bad, I use the same method as Scott.

If it is light leading I use JB Bore Paste on a cotton patch and a tight fitting jag.  It will clean it up quick.


----------



## mrmeanbean74 (Nov 23, 2009)

brownell's sells a thing called a lewis lead remover.it works great.also you can shoot jacketed bullits after you shoot the lead ones witch will help out on the leading.I cast my own and when i load i'll load 50 rounds 45 lead and the last 5 will be jacketed this cuts down on the leading.


----------



## deller (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks to all of you. I really appreciate the information.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 24, 2009)

the chore Boy and the lewis lead remover are the ticket....

the Lewis uses brass wire screens to pull out the lead.




in the "old" days we used to use Mercury in the barrel to remove lead but it is a "Tad" poisonous....so you can't get it anymore( for good reason).


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 24, 2009)

I was under the impression you were not to shoot lead bullets in the glock because of the paligonal rifleing . Has anyone else heard this, Is there any truth to this . Just wondering . Scott


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 24, 2009)

I use remington  40x bore cleaner .......removes lead,copper,carbon and plastic !


----------



## Sharps40 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Lead removal.*

I generally just shoot a half dozen or so jacket bullets last, no lead and easier than all that scrubbing.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 30, 2009)

The Chore Boy works great.  Also removes plastic from shotgun barrels.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 1, 2009)

Sharps I wouldn't recommend doing that through a 1911     ...but that just me.


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 1, 2009)

*to jglenn*

Im not tracking with your concern w/firing out the lead.

VR

Sharps40


----------



## jglenn (Dec 2, 2009)

seen a few swollen match grade 1911 barrels where some one did that. Admittedly if was after quite a few rounds of match lead bullets through the  barrel . 

Higher pressure pistol rounds I might not worry too much


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 2, 2009)

*To jglenn*

Okay, now i'm tracking.   I can see it happening, specially if there's a pile of gunk in the lands.  Thanks!!!!


----------

